# Matt Damon's Glasses In The Good Shepherd



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

I know I'm not the only one who's admired them. I can't say I know anything about glasses - can anyone tell me a brand that is very close to what he wears in the movie?


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

Ray-Ban used to make sunglasses like them. You could probably replace the lenses.

I have two pairs of sunglasses like these and I think the model is WO365.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Try one of 's frames. The Ronsir Zyl might be close to what you want.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Ray-Ban may still make that style. I used to own a pair of Clubman sun glasses (still might...I need to rummage through my chest of drawers). I loved them.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Try this link for glasses like those:

https://www.allynscura.com/originaldesigns_index.htm

Click on "Newest Styles".


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Shuron is your best option for this style. I've also seen many on ebay. My friend wears a modern version of these from Oliver Peoples, the Langley: https://www.oliverpeoples.com/collections/ss2007_optical2/collection.html


----------

